# pregnant rescue mare update



## kjad (May 18, 2019)

still no foal
but her udders are getting fuller


----------



## madmax (May 18, 2019)

That is a great developing udder, hope you will see a foal soon!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2019)

Looking good


----------



## lilly the pony girl (May 21, 2019)

Looks good so far!


----------

